# Bottles we have found in stumps



## Grippen (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Grippen (Aug 12, 2020)

I am not unique, this happens to all of us gen Seng diggers and foundation hunters. This is a Wainscotts soda, or Ale8 1, ale-8-one. Show yours.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm not sure if your trying to say dumps or stumps & what is a gen Seng diggers?


----------



## greendirt330 (Aug 12, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I'm not sure if your trying to say dumps or stumps & what is a gen Seng diggers?


Probably referring to digging Ginseng in the Appalachian mountains region


----------



## Grippen (Aug 13, 2020)

Does anybody even walk the woods anymore? Yes every now and again I just dig ginseng, I hunt, I hike I search.a lot of people long time ago walking through the woods carry a pop or something with them, some of them actually put the empties in the hollows at the base of a tree, it's not uncommon to find something like that. I guess you just have to get out more to know.


----------



## Grippen (Aug 13, 2020)

Nice to find a treasure now and again, especially nowadays.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Aug 13, 2020)

Grippen said:


> Does anybody even walk the woods anymore? Yes every now and again I just dig ginseng, I hunt, I hike I search.a lot of people long time ago walking through the woods carry a pop or something with them, some of them actually put the empties in the hollows at the base of a tree, it's not uncommon to find something like that. I guess you just have to get out more to know.


I've bottles and cans in and around stumps.....


----------



## greendirt330 (Aug 16, 2020)

Yeah I’ve found and seen all kinds of cool things in the woods and out just walking around hiking and what not. That’s a good idea to check the stump holes !


----------



## relic rescuer (Aug 19, 2020)

Grippen said:


> I am not unique, this happens to all of us gen Seng diggers and foundation hunters. This is a Wainscotts soda, or Ale8 1, ale-8-one. Show yours.


Ginseng


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 20, 2020)

Grippen said:


> Does anybody even walk the woods anymore? Yes every now and again I just dig ginseng, I hunt, I hike I search.a lot of people long time ago walking through the woods carry a pop or something with them, some of them actually put the empties in the hollows at the base of a tree, it's not uncommon to find something like that. I guess you just have to get out more to know.


For Pete's sake check your spelling before you post. What are you ? 14?


----------



## Grippen (Aug 21, 2020)

Bohdan said:


> For Pete's sake check your spelling before you post. What are you ? 14?


                Nice to meet you too.


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 22, 2020)

Grippen said:


> Nice to meet you too.


Sorry. I thought you were at least 14.


----------



## MEDIC-372 (Aug 29, 2020)

What would this place be without spell checkers???


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 29, 2020)

Better educated.


----------



## greendirt330 (Aug 30, 2020)

I believe the vast majority of people come on this forum to see bottles , to read about the cool experiences people have finding/obtaining these bottles and other historical artifacts , and for education on these subjects . I’m pretty sure that most of us aren’t here to ridicule or be ridiculed, and could care less about an English lesson .....


----------



## martyfoley (Aug 30, 2020)

Bohdan said:


> For Pete's sake check your spelling before you post. What are you ? 14?


For Pete's sake Bohdan chill out, this is supposed to be a fun site!


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 30, 2020)

greendirt330 said:


> I believe the vast majority of people come on this forum to see bottles , to read about the cool experiences people have finding/obtaining these bottles and other historical artifacts , and for education on these subjects . I’m pretty sure that most of us aren’t here to ridicule or be ridiculed, and could care less about an English lesson .....



If we ever want to understand each other; if we want to communicate: language is all we've got. 
It's one of the most important and powerful skills you'll ever possess.


----------



## Grippen (Aug 31, 2020)

Hey guys, it is a good site for all, I should have started this thread in digging and finding really. My apologies if I was a little brusque in my response to the little lady, we all share the same interest and collecting the bygone,and I didn't mean to detract from that.


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 31, 2020)

Grippen said:


> Hey guys, it is a good site for all, I should have started this thread in digging and finding really. My apologies if I was a little brusque in my response to the little lady, we all share the same interest and collecting the bygone,and I didn't mean to detract from that.



???


----------

